# Best Epic Drums libraries ?



## liljab (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys!

i'm looking for some new epic drums stuff.
I need to update my collections. I own 8Dio Epic Toms (pretty great but it's a pain in the ass with the mix) and True Strike 1 & 2.
What would be your top 3 Epic Drums library if you would have to choose?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunchy (Mar 2, 2013)

I have Damage and can only say good things about it. If you're going for trailer type music it's hard to beat it, I really recommend it.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 2, 2013)

CineSamples' Drums Of War 1 

EWQL StormDrum 2

Soundiron's Apocalypse Ensemble (I dont have this, but have heard great things about it)

I know you said three, but something to also consider is Cinesamples' CinePerc EPIC

Cheers.

--edit ---

Oh yeah - almost forgot...if you can wait a bit:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28993


----------



## liljab (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, i'm not a Spitfire huge fan but the HZ product seems to be great.
You talked about CinePerc Epic and i have to say that i'm pretty close to buy it because i loved the walkthrough video, specially the Pro one.
Any users of CinePerc here?


----------



## liljab (Mar 2, 2013)

Askmusic, mainly because there is too much reverb on it... I'd rather adding the same reverb to the whole mix and the reverb of 8dio is way too much for my taste.


----------



## Consona (Mar 2, 2013)

liljab @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Askmusic, mainly because there is too much reverb on it... I'd rather adding the same reverb to the whole mix and the reverb of 8dio is way too much for my taste.


Try this transient plugin: http://sleepytimerecords.com/audioplugins It is quite powerful and free. You should be able to minimize the sound of the room with it and then use your own reverb.


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 2, 2013)

My main 3 libraries for 'epic percussion' would be
Heavyocity Damage
Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
EWQL Stormdrum 2


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 2, 2013)

askmusic @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> In my experience Percussion suffers most of all instruments from artificial reverb, so I am always happy if the baked-in reverb is enough/right for the particular track.



+1


----------



## liljab (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for your replies!

Actually Damage is pretty cool, i completely missed it in my research of cool epic drums! So thanks for that!
I have EWQL Stormdrum 2 and i don't use it anymore... it's completely passed away!!! The roundrobin samples are weak... There are like only 2 different samples by hit.
So i'm about to buy Damage but i'm thinking that NI is probably going to includ it in the new Komplete 9... What do you think about?

Thanks!


----------



## mark812 (Mar 3, 2013)

Check Soundiron APE, it's a great, flexible library with both far mics containing natural ambience and close mics, so you can add your own reverb. It's also much cleaner than old Tonehammer libraries.


----------



## Consona (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on what style of epic music you wanna write.

For industrial/noise I would go with Damage.
For world music like some fantasy game soundtrack I would go with Apocalypse Ensemble or some Cinesamples library.


----------



## Consona (Mar 3, 2013)

askmusic @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> Consona @ Sun Mar 03 said:
> 
> 
> > liljab @ Sat Mar 02 said:
> ...


You're right, ADSR is much easier way. I'm used to work with recorded material, sorry for misleading suggestion.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 3, 2013)

EforEclectic @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> My main 3 libraries for 'epic percussion' would be
> Heavyocity Damage
> Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
> EWQL Stormdrum 2



+1. I have all tree, al great in differing ways

I don't use Stormdrum as much, but i often find something new when I go back to it.


----------



## Manuel (Mar 3, 2013)

EforEclectic @ Sun Mar 03 said:


> My main 3 libraries for 'epic percussion' would be
> Heavyocity Damage
> Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
> EWQL Stormdrum 2



Same for me. I still like all, even SD2, which you seem not too happy about. I find SD2 quite useful when layering a few hits on top of each other.

regards, Manuel


----------



## marmalade haze (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely Soundiron's Apocalypse and Heavyocity's Damage. Have them both and love them.


----------



## XcesSound (Mar 3, 2013)

The Soundiron Apocalypse Ensemble is just stunning for that kind of things. Their bass ensemble is thunderous. They have multiple mic, including a fairly dry one so you can mix different mics together.

I like Damage a lot too, but they both have different sound. Soundiron APE is mainly more 'traditional' instruments, and Damage is more messed up ones.


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 3, 2013)

CinePerc Epic may be a possibility for you?


----------



## synapse21 (Mar 3, 2013)

The 8Dio Epic Taiko Ensemble sounds really great on it's own, but I've always had to mess with it in a mix. Part of that's the reverb, so I use the Close mics a little more, but overall the library sounds like it's EQ'd with mids reduced overall.

I hadn't tried a transient plug on it yet, but have had luck with vintage compressor plug-ins that dirty it up a little.

I'm planning to pair it with Nine Volt's Taiko 2 which is quite punchy in the mids.

8Dio's Epic Dhol is pretty awesome as well, though. Lots of choices!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 10, 2016)

Just bumping this, have there been any cool new ones out in the last year or two? Looking for well recorded studio drums that would be suitable for epic, but everything i've heard so far sound terribly recorded/over processed.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 10, 2016)

8dio have just released Hybrid Drums


----------



## Quasar (Dec 10, 2016)

IM(amateur)HO Impact Soundworks Rhapsody percussion is underrated on forums. It's quite dry (you can always bake a cake but you can never unbake it, entropy and all of that), so you can add effects and make it as "epic" as you like. 

And in the last year Modwheel's Timphonia is a serious new option. Incredibly versatile.


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 10, 2016)

wcb123 said:


> Just bumping this, have there been any cool new ones out in the last year or two? Looking for well recorded studio drums that would be suitable for epic, but everything i've heard so far sound terribly recorded/over processed.



I will give a plug for Stormdrum 3. Out of the box, perhaps not that usable for true epic, but that's the catch; they are extremely flexible. You can do both small, world music like sounds, and huge and epic at the same time. But because everything isn't recorded super wet and/or big, they are much more flexible than any drum library I've ever seen. The recording quality is truly pristine and incredibly detailed. Truly one of the greatest drum libraries I've ever seen.
It's also got the biggest Taiko collection I've ever seen.

Oh, and lots of other drums. Like, tons of them. It'll take you days or even weeks to truly get to grips with every instrument included here.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 10, 2016)

I have SD2 and like it. I was actually looking at the exact same question and doing the same research.

Strezov has several "newer" libraries http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/8/Percussion.html
They sound excellent, but I have no experience with them.

I'm also looking at SD3, mostly because I really like SD2, despite its age.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 10, 2016)

you'd imagine Damage II from NI would be on the way soon, any rumors? 

Danny


----------



## AllanH (Dec 10, 2016)

dannymc said:


> you'd imagine Damage II from NI would be on the way soon, any rumors?


That would be interesting!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 10, 2016)

dannymc said:


> you'd imagine Damage II from NI would be on the way soon, any rumors?
> 
> Danny



Thats a good call. would be nice if it were damage but i reckon their next perc lib will be tied to their action series.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 10, 2016)

dannymc said:


> you'd imagine Damage II from NI would be on the way soon, any rumors?
> 
> Danny


That would be awesome! How on earth are they going to top it?!


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

liljab said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> i'm looking for some new epic drums stuff.
> I need to update my collections. I own 8Dio Epic Toms (pretty great but it's a pain in the ass with the mix) and True Strike 1 & 2.
> ...



You do have some nice librarys already.

I would choose Damage by N I probably main one, a lot of composers seem to be forgetting Battery 4 you have so much you can do with that sampler in an epic usage,

But the one I feel that really needs to be reminded of is Omnisphere, I have Omnisphere 1 but that is a Hits and Impact section there that will blow your mind plus there is no need to remind you of how you can manipulate the sounds in omnisphere but there impacts and hits are second to none for epic.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

I love Damage and Spitfire HZ01. There are plenty of others I want to buy (Storm Drum 2 and 3, 8Dio Epic Drums etc) but these are bang on the money and I have other sample needs at the minute.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 10, 2016)

Im using Damage here in this sketch but i actually came to this thread looking to substitute them with some better recorded drums. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o36kykyozqso9rx/scifi3.wav?dl=0


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

wcb123 said:


> Im using Damage here in this sketch but i actually came to this thread looking to substitute them with some better recorded drums.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o36kykyozqso9rx/scifi3.wav?dl=0



Nice little piece going on there


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 10, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Nice little piece going on there


Thanks Nova


----------



## Vovique (Dec 10, 2016)

wcb123 said:


> Im using Damage here in this sketch but i actually came to this thread looking to substitute them with some better recorded drums.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o36kykyozqso9rx/scifi3.wav?dl=0


I think Damage recorded very solid, but if you want similar but more polished, layered and compressed sound you should take a look at Master Sessions volumes.
Personally, I use exclusively Damage for epic percussion. I have Apocalypse, SD2 and others, but Damage simply sounds better and more powerful to me. If you're feeling it's worn out over the years, adding some Soundiron's Little Epic Percussion on top will bring your slams to new heights.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

Vovique said:


> If you're feeling it's worn out over the years, adding some Soundiron's Little Epic Percussion on top will bring your slams to new heights.



Totally agree layering perhaps your main percussion's with other hits or percussion's is a great way forward in creating a more dynamic sound, also gets the creative juices flowing.


----------



## markleake (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm not into Epic stuff, but when I watch videos by Daniel James for example, he always seems to be layering his drums to get the effect he wants. I've read in many places that is what a lot of people do. So I think one answer is to have several libraries you can experiment and layer with. Also I've seen people layer brass stabs (usually low) to add some tone and body to the hits, which seems to work well.

Depends what kind of sound you are going for I guess... when someone says epic to me, I just think big sounding hits.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 11, 2016)

+1


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 11, 2016)

Alas, I fear we are looking at the extinction of the cowbell.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 11, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Alas, I fear we are looking at the extinction of the cowbell.



No way man. Peer your head into the world of current Pop trends and you'll soon see how the 80's Cash Cow is still being milked to death. No need to be fearful of the Cowbell's extinction quite just yet.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 11, 2016)

> I'm not into Epic stuff, but when I watch videos by Daniel James for example, he always seems to be layering his drums to get the effect he wants. I've read in many places that is what a lot of people do. So I think one answer is to have several libraries you can experiment and layer with. Also I've seen people layer brass stabs (usually low) to add some tone and body to the hits, which seems to work well.
> 
> Depends what kind of sound you are going for I guess... when someone says epic to me, I just think big sounding hits.



i thought it would be a given that everyone layers their drums. would never imagine using perc samples straight out of the box. but the root ingredients must be right in the first place or you can layer away until your hair goes grey but you wont get any closer to epic sounding drums. experimentation is how i feel i will improve in this aspect of composition. 

Danny


----------



## markleake (Dec 11, 2016)

dannymc said:


> i thought it would be a given that everyone layers their drums. would never imagine using perc samples straight out of the box. but the root ingredients must be right in the first place or you can layer away until your hair goes grey but you wont get any closer to epic sounding drums. experimentation is how i feel i will improve in this aspect of composition.
> 
> Danny


Sure. Like I said, I'm not into the epic scene, but even I layer drums a fair bit depending on need.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 11, 2016)

dannymc said:


> but the root ingredients must be right in the first place or you can layer away until your hair goes grey but you wont get any closer to epic sounding drums



It also depends on what the word epic means, are we trying to create a massive sound, or are we trying to create a mood and a feel with our sound, if the later is the case then epic is what ever you want it to be and it does not necessary need drums, or percussion to define epic.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2016)

liljab said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> i'm looking for some new epic drums stuff.
> I need to update my collections. I own 8Dio Epic Toms (pretty great but it's a pain in the ass with the mix) and True Strike 1 & 2.
> ...



I am really shock when I was listening my music scoring which using Epic Frame Drum in our local cinema last month. Troels Folmann really produced a great product and he knows that character epic sound looks great in the cinema. You cannot go wrong with Epic Frame Drum. Thank you to Edward Bradshaw suggested me to get this lib 5 years ago. 
I own Heavyocity Damage but not yet using it.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 15, 2016)

Daniel said:


> I am really shock when I was listening my music scoring which using Epic Frame Drum in our local cinema last month. Troels Folmann really produced a great product and he knows that character epic sound looks great in the cinema. You cannot go wrong with Epic Frame Drum. Thank you to Edward Bradshaw suggested me to get this lib 5 years ago.
> I own Heavyocity Damage but not yet using it.



Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
Spitfire Audio HZ01
Strezov Sampling Thunder X3M


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 15, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
> Spitfire Audio HZ01
> Strezov Sampling Thunder X3M



+1 here. Three totally different sounding, but brilliant libraries. They cover a lot of ground.


----------

